# SnodyWorld Banner ads?



## Jedi (Mar 10, 2010)

Question about the forum sponsors, does the advertiser "Snodyworld" which says it has "tactical slingshots made in Texas" have anything to do with slingshots?
I've clicked on it and can't find a durn thing of inerest apart from some [email protected] about p!mps and h0s (a phase I'm a bit past , tho I'll admit it was fun).

Is it just me, am I missing the point?

Yours ,
Jedi.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Well, Mike makes and sells slingshots as well. Sanjay bought one of his frames, made from Titanium! Cool stuff. But I agree, the website looks a bit odd.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

JoergS said:


> Well, Mike makes and sells slingshots as well. Sanjay bought one of his frames, made from Titanium! Cool stuff. But I agree, the website looks a bit odd.


I'm not so keen on the CNC ones but some look nice. My favourites are the ones in his banner ad, especially the one on the left with the red bands.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Too bad they are like $100 a pop. I also find no information on ordering through the website.


----------



## SnodyKnives (Mar 15, 2010)

Jedi said:


> Question about the forum sponsors, does the advertiser "Snodyworld" which says it has "tactical slingshots made in Texas" have anything to do with slingshots?
> I've clicked on it and can't find a durn thing of inerest apart from some [email protected] about p!mps and h0s (a phase I'm a bit past , tho I'll admit it was fun).
> 
> Is it just me, am I missing the point?
> ...


Thanks for your interest in my gear and thanks for posting

SnodyWorld is a live website with three mods and it gets changed several times a week.

When I say Changed I mean we replace the content every couple of days.

What you see today will not necessarily be there tomorrow...

I have three admins who maintain the site and keep it fresh..

We have Slingshots available for immediate purchase in the Online Store at SnodyWorld.

We shipped over 100 last week alone... Everything on the website is made in my Texas Shop and the product usually sells out rather quickly

When we sell out I take the product off the website and wait until we have new inventory.

The online store has product counters and when we sell out the product comes down..

You must register to see the full site...Once registered you will also have special discounted pricing and be eligible for the give aways..

SnodyWorld was designed to be entertaining...The Snody Report News is updated daily and we have the latest videos and news from around the globe.

We have guest columnists such as Michael Janich and Mark Powers..

Michael Janich is an accomplished author and the authority on edged self defense and improvised weapons

His Column at SnodyWorld is very intense and completely reality based.

Michael Janich currently works fulltime for Spyderco and I was lucky to get him in SnodyWorld.

We have lots of knife groupie girls that hang around the shop and we often use them for the videos

Mark Powers is a world renowned chef whose column features new BBQ and Grilling Recipes monthly.

His SnodyWorld Recipes are unique and based on the season....Last month was Grilled Redfish...

We have over three hundred registered members who also contribute to the image galleries..

We have a Live Feed Webcam set up in the knife shop were you can watch you custom gear being built.

Here is the Bottom Line.

The Economy is horrible and we have lots of friends and clients who are suffering.

Thats why we built SnodyWorld...whether you are buying a $80.00 Blingshot or a $2,000.00 Damascus Folder we want to give you your moneys worth and then some...

When you come to SnodyWorld you can get all the World News, catch up on videos, chat with other members, share your collection, read SnodyWorld columns on Self Defense and Cooking..

You can also sell your used gear at SnodyWorld, its free for members to build their own webpage in the SnodyWorld Mall..

SnodyWorld Members receive deep discounts when purchasing gear $...

Once again if you do not register you will not have access to the Members Area where all the content is.

Thanks again for your questions, please contact me if I can ever help you with anything,,,361 443 0161

Much Respect









*
*


----------



## SnodyKnives (Mar 15, 2010)

RecurveMaster said:


> Too bad they are like $100 a pop. I also find no information on ordering through the website.


Thanks for posting

Here is a direct link to the SnodyWorld Online Store...

Just click on the image below..

Thanks.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

What colors are available?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Also what is the pricing of the titanium ones? How heavy are the standard white ones?


----------



## SnodyKnives (Mar 15, 2010)

mr.joel said:


> What colors are available?


Thanks for your question..

The Only Color I Currently have is Jade Green..

Its a very light color that almost looks off white...

We also offer an Urban Camo finish that many clients prefer.

Here are two images....Jade Green Textured and Jade Green Urban Camo

Please contact me if I can help you with anything,,, 361 443 0161


----------



## SnodyKnives (Mar 15, 2010)

RecurveMaster said:


> Also what is the pricing of the titanium ones? How heavy are the standard white ones?


Thanks for the post.

I am sold out of the Titanium Frames and it will probably be 2011 before we run another small batch...

The G-10 has a specific gravity about three times greater than a hardwood like hickory...

I will try to weigh a frame this evening and let you know the results....

Thanks again...


----------



## Jedi (Mar 10, 2010)

Mike, 
you have sme cool slingshots there, I love the cutaway / urban camo ones. 
Very nice indeed.
Jedi.


----------

